# Will a dog over eat?



## ibfreaky (Feb 12, 2012)

Will a puppy stop eating when its full or will they just keep eating and eating and eating?


----------



## jvee86 (Feb 23, 2012)

Depends...Some dogs will stop on their own and some will eat till they barf. Each dog is different.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Depends on the puppy. Some will definitely gorge themselves if they have the opportunity.


----------



## ibfreaky (Feb 12, 2012)

I was just a little concerned because this morning she didn't get her normal amount for breakfast cuz we were basically out of her food so this evening I may have given her an extra big helping for dinner and shortly after eating it all she layed down and was reall still just staring up at me like maybe she had that "way too full" feeling and maybe had a tummy ache or something.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

If dogs eat too much at once they can definitely feel bloaty & too full just like we can. In really extreme cases that's called "food bloat" which occasionally needs veterinary attention, but most of the time they just to sleep it off. 

I used to have a dog who once busted into and ate an entire 2 or 3 pound bag of dog treats and she did a lot of laying around feeling sorry for herself that day.


----------



## dannimac (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL< sass.... poor dog but that's funny


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have an adult dog ( almost 6 years old) who just did that ... it was a $234 tummy ache and a day in the hospital. :/ Careful how much you feed and watch out for sneaky pups too! Lol!


----------



## ibfreaky (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replys. My husband says i'm just a big worry wart! But hey, she's my lil' baby!!!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Given the opportunity, hounds, labs and guppies will eat until they die.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I used to live with a dog whose dearest wish is to be obese. Once, right after he was rescued, he got into his bag of dog food and ate easily 5 pounds. No one realized until later that night, when he got sick all over the doormat. He was ill for days afterwards. Yes, some dogs will eat themselves sick!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Make sure you don't let a dog gorge on kibble. I've heard it can kill them.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

hamandeggs said:


> I used to live with a dog whose dearest wish is to be obese.


LOL, that sounds familiar. Kit was overweight when I got her, as a 7mo old puppy, despite a very high activity level. I trimmed her down nicely, but the fat girl is still under there somewhere.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> LOL, that sounds familiar. Kit was overweight when I got her, as a 7mo old puppy, despite a very high activity level. I trimmed her down nicely, but the fat girl is still under there somewhere.


LOL, that sounds familiar too! This dog, he's a black terrier mix, had been in the shelter for awhile before he got rescued (around age 2), and he was overweight when my roommate brought him home. It takes a special dog with real dedication to food to get fat in a shelter! 

Kit looks great btw - her inner fat girl is definitely invisible!


----------

